# Small things that annoy you



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

How when you go to some tech sites such as StackExchange to look up something about Linux or whatever, they also show all kinds of totally irrelevant links which I do not want to see. And I just went to another site to find out something about Android, amongst all the relevant links they randomly show a couple of stupid ones to food questions (though admittedly I don't really get on with food or like it very much in general, and it especially irritates me when bloggers or anyone try to get all emotional about it rather than just objectively saying this or that dish is good or bad).


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Spiders playing dead for 2 years and then suddenly giving birth to 30000 spider babies.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

I feel you, but they gotta make their money. Believe it or not, but people click those links. Every single one of my employers earn their money solely from advertising revenue. I find it mind-boggling, since I personally NEVER click on an ad or external link. Yet people do. God bless 'em too, lol!

And oh, I guess I should add a small thing that annoys me. Um, eh, uh ... I'll get back to this later!

OH! People hitting me up on Skype or wherever, right, and then when I immediately reply, it takes them forever to hit me back. It's like, YOU STARTED THE CONVERSATION, so how about sticking around for it, mmm-k?


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

When a nice pen suddenly stops writing midway through a sentence.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

When I am driving and the people I yielded on the crosswalk intentionally slow down to a crawl as they walk across.


----------



## The Condition of Keegan (Feb 1, 2016)

When things I need disappear and when I don't need them there right in front of me.


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

* Youtube Autoplay
* Facebook tips (They are seriously reminding me to thank people after my birthday). Just stop it okey facebook, you won't control me anymore than you do
* Download ad buttons
* The chat on this website
* The fact that I have only written things from the internet
* The sun when driving
* People singing randomly


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

People constantly whining.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

People constantly whining about whiners.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SelfCompulsoryIsolation (Dec 30, 2013)

CharlotteLydea said:


> How when you go to some tech sites such as StackExchange to look up something about Linux or whatever, they also show all kinds of totally irrelevant links which I do not want to see.


Yes. And this:


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

* When you go somewhere and after a while, you notice there are lights on, and you can't remember if they have been on the whole time you were there or if they only just went on but you didn't know, so you sit there and try to remember if they were on when you got there.

* When someone uses very hot water to wash their hands with and when you wash your hands after them, the water hurts you because you think it's going to be warm or cold.

* When you're not home and a tag in your clothes starts to get itchy and annoying and there's nothing you can do about it until you get home, which might not be for a while.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

-Fingerprints on my eyeglasses. **** that ****.

-Being tall and bending over to wash my hands/face and I get a little bit of water on my crotch from pressing it against the sink.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

A complete lack of punctuation/capital letters. My phone sometimes makes me do that, but it grinds on me when I see things typed that way all the time.


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

CharlotteLydea said:


> Small things that annoy you


my penis.


----------



## bewareofyou (Jun 16, 2013)

Double negative sentences.. like "I didn't do nothing."


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

When people leave their garbage next to a bin that's clear meant for said garbage


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Phone is a lot more scary and oppressive weapon than a gun*

I'm comfortable with anything physical, fast 'n' powerful like strong wind I can control with sails & rudder

which I can see and feel

I can only control a phone by refusing relentless volumes of phoning from unseen haunting sounds

I know refusing that racks me up with blame


----------



## tigerstrp1 (Jun 11, 2016)

Headaches. :-(


----------



## Ominous Indeed (Sep 6, 2015)

Charmander said:


> A complete lack of punctuation/capital letters. My phone sometimes makes me do that, but it grinds on me when I see things typed that way all the time.


i dunt understand wat u mean dont be so serious charmander

https://gyazo.com/1a12f77833c40a408451d656eb0d1585

the fact tat ur username shud be red but its not its not red its blak


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

- People who ride bikes in the middle of the ****ing road. GET. THE ****. OFF! The road is for cars you little selfish turd. You're slowing down traffic.
- "Thank you for your application. I'm sorry to say that you were not one of the lucky 10 to go on to the interview rounds. Your application was one of the many great ones we had to pass on and we would encourage you to try again in another occasion. We had over 380 applications" might feel spechial the very first time but when you get it over and over... From different places.... Yeah.. Woo hoo automated responses with fake kindness :/.
- sensitive teeth.... . Order a coke and it will be filled with mindnumbingly painful ice, order coffee and it will be scolding hot.
- Migraines. Yes, I'd like 4 days of intense pain and nausea. That sounds soo perfect :/.
- Periods. The amount of blood some times... The pregnancy scares when it doesn't come. Will it be light or heavy. Will it last for 9 days or a full month or more? Who knows? **** you body! Oh and more it brings more migraines.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Idiots I don't know who look at me with a stupid smile on their face


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Demon Soul said:


> i dunt understand wat u mean dont be so serious charmander
> 
> https://gyazo.com/1a12f77833c40a408451d656eb0d1585
> 
> the fact tat ur username shud be red but its not its not red its blak


You scared me for a sec. :lol


----------



## 2Milk (Oct 29, 2014)

People who say "I could care less" instead of saying "I couldn't care less." 

People who think Megabytes and Megabits are the same thing. 

Children that always ask for my food and then end up wasting it.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

When people use the hot water right as I'm showering and it goes cold


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

People who don't put the toilet seat back up

When my brother gets his hairs all over my bathroom

Being asked "Why are you so quiet/Why don't you talk?"

Seeing ridiculous tags for triggers on Tumblr, like hands ///, reality ///, or etc. that I couldn't possibly believe anyone that person on Tumblr has as a follower that would actually need tagged, or have anyone that would need it it tagged in the first place. If your trigger is actually hands then that sounds like a horribly severe condition that you shouldn't be downplaying to have someone coddle to you with on a social media site.

People who are otherkin putting "not identities, actually me" on their profiles and having "Mentally Ill" on it listed like some ****ing accessory for their self-absorbed "identities". Also when they don't want people who are identifying with their characters to follow them. That's like literally trying to be as special as possible and saying "You're not allowed to be like me in any way whatsoever", wth. 

When one of them follow you and they have "ask before you unfollow" or "please don't softblock" and "message me why you unfollow". I'm not obligated to whatsoever.

Yeah, alot of Tumblr BS, I've been annoying myself with it too much after finally opening my eyes fully to the radicalism that damaged and almost had me so converted. It was going to ruin my life even more and lose any last friend I had, so I'm so glad to be free of it.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

1. People who have really bad timing. Like people who always decide to go to the exact same spot I need to be exactly at the same time I need to be there. 

- My dad has that exact timing. If I get up at 2 AM to go throw something in the trash can, he'll be standing there right in front of the trash can doing nothing..

If I get up to go to the bathroom at 2 AM, my dad will be in there brushing his teeth. Now it would be one thing if he stayed up all hours like I do but he doesn't. He goes to bed at exactly the same time every night and gets up at exactly the same time every morning. And yet he'll do weird stuff in the middle of the night that nobody does. Like brushing his teeth for no reason (And no. He's not sleepwalking).

If I've been waiting on a package from Amazon for two weeks, my dad won't go anywhere for 2 weeks. The EXACT DAY when I look and the tracking says it's coming that day, my dad leaves and takes the mail key with him!!!!

2. Little things that go wrong and you think they're little until they get bad and then they're not little anymore. Like someone drops a bowl of cereal but the bowl doesn't break. But then there's cereal everywhere and milk too and you have to sweep it up and then mop. But you can't sweep without getting the broom milky so then you have to wash the broom. And then you mop and you realize you don't actually have wet floor signs in a residential setting and everyone is asleep so you have to figure out how to make sure everyone knows the floor is wet so nobody will fall and die because someone spilled cereal. 

3. I hate it when I drop something seemingly harmless and it hits my foot in just the wrong way that makes it hurt in the worst way that such an object could possibly make your foot hurt. Like a spoon. I dropped A SPOON and it landed lopsided on my pinky toe and damn that hurt! I kinda just let out a small holler and hobbled to my room. 

4. I hate it when I have one clean pair of underwear and I shart. WTF is that? And I just took a shower! Why couldn't it have happened 20 minutes sooner? First time I sharted in a month and it had to be under the worst possible circumstances. 

5. I'm wearing my favorite hat and I roll down the window and it flies off and out the window. 

6. I drop a chunk of onion in my soup and it makes an unexpectedly large splashdown and the resulting splatter hits me in the eye.

7. I'm sitting here doing pretty much nothing and I go to scratch my nose and I notice that my hands stink for no particular reason. I go and wash them with soap and water and it doesn't help. WTF? 

8. When my parents watch religious shows and turn them up so loud the speakers sound halfway blown. That's just uncalled for. It sounds like a blender full of marbles with a decidedly southern accent.

9. When I'm walking and I get awkward and stumble over my own feet and people just look at me like "WTF was that?"

10. When I'm trying to explain something to someone that I thought was a common thing that everyone understood and they just look at me like "Huh?"


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

Bits of egg shell left on my hard boiled egg.

People who walk in front of me walking at 0.1mph


----------



## MamaDoe (Dec 15, 2015)

WillYouStopDave said:


> 7. I'm sitting here doing pretty much nothing and I go to scratch my nose and I notice that my hands stink for no particular reason. I go and wash them with soap and water and it doesn't help. WTF?


That's really disgusting.


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Religion.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

MamaDoe said:


> That's really disgusting.


 :lol

I guess it might be even more disgusting to me if I actually knew WHY they would just randomly stink without having me in or on anything stinky.

I think what happens is I eat a lot of garlic and onions and stuff and I actually don't cook them and eat them on the same day. So I'll eat a bowl of beans or a piece of chicken that was cooked with onion and as it digests and absorbs, it works it's way through and all it's stinky essence starts to seep from my pores without me realizing it's happening. :lol

My system is like that. Whatever I eat or drink, it seems to soak in and saturate everything. :frown2:


----------



## Richard83 (Aug 14, 2012)

eukz said:


> Religion.


That's not small. But yeah, I agree anyway.

Small things that annoy me: small meteorites. They should be Earth crushing large.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Demon Soul said:


> * Youtube Autoplay


Omg.. agreed lol. Whenever I'm listening to music on YT on a school computer I also forget to turn off autoplay and it always takes me to some other song I don't want to listen to straight after it's ended. -_-


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Mostly I just feel like this:


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Skeletra said:


> - People who ride bikes in the middle of the ****ing road. GET. THE ****. OFF! The road is for cars you little selfish turd. You're slowing down traffic.
> 
> - Periods. The amount of blood some times... The pregnancy scares when it doesn't come. Will it be light or heavy. Will it last for 9 days or a full month or more? Who knows? **** you body! Oh and more it brings more migraines.


People on bikes ****ing suck! They're always on small roads. And so you put a tire across the double-line for their asses, and what to do they do? They move towards. Given, in a slight way, but ****, I could kill you! What're you doing?

I don't like periods, but in a different way. It means no action. And another small thing that bothers me is that I feel like a douchey guy for feeling that way. It sucks. I mean, it's not "having a period" sucky, but you get it. 

I hate shopping carts with a wonky wheel. I ALWAYS get them.

I hate not having half my left index. It's a tiny thing. Heh. But yeah, going to scratch your ear and remembering your lack of a digit or sorting out change while in line somewhere... Hell on Earth.

And that's another thing. Lines. I'm patient. It's not usually the waiting. It's the part when it's my turn and I have to be fast and get the hell out of the way. PANIC! I literally was counting bills once and got so nerved that I kinda threw a wad of different bills at the cashier at a gas station. Like, "You do it!" Mixed with, "HELP!" Haha. I kid you not.

Me getting carded is becoming a 50/50 chance nowadays. :/ Don't like that.

Oh, this one grinds my gears: when you've got a guy tied to a chair and he starts whimpering out, "I won't tell anyone. Please. Just let me go." Fff. So annoying.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

*Adverts
*When my computer freezes
*people stood talking in front of a aisle in the supermarket when I want something from it
*


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

When my dogs comes up and bites me in the testicles.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

SD92 said:


> *people stood talking in front of a aisle in the supermarket when I want something from it
> *


 You ever had a group of people actually start having a large group conversation in the middle of an isle in a store? I swear this happened to me at Costco once. It was super busy that day anyway (holiday) and these people were blocking the whole isle and didn't even seem to notice.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

WillYouStopDave said:


> You ever had a group of people actually start having a large group conversation in the middle of an isle in a store? I swear this happened to me at Costco once. It was super busy that day anyway (holiday) and these people were blocking the whole isle and didn't even seem to notice.


It's happened a few times, once they were talkiing when I entered the supermarkert and still talking when I left. Another time, five members of staff were stood in front of the cheese aisle when I wanted cheese. This was at Christmas, so it packed full of people.


----------



## Rains (Jan 20, 2016)

People who use the word 'on' in a ghetto way. Like saying "she was hating on me", instead of "she hates me". Or "he was cussing on me" instead of "he was cussing at me". Idk, just grinds my gears.


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

* When someone has shoes that sound horrible on the tiles, and they know it sounds horrible, so they make their shoes squeak more than they need to because it's fun.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

McFly said:


> When my dogs comes up and bites me in the testicles.


 Painful bitten testicles are the cause of many strange sounds. :lol


----------



## ActuallyBrittany (Jun 30, 2016)

Debby Downers.
Fake people.
Street harassment.
Bad manners.
Nosy people.
People who overstep their boundaries.
People who cough on you.
Gum smackers.


----------



## SouthWest (Dec 4, 2014)

- People chewing with their mouths open
- Blunt, rude people
- Swearing around children
- Advertising aging cosmetics using young actors
- Someone changing the subject in the middle of an argument
- Casual sexism
- Celebrities with no discernible talent
- Sports interrupting the regular TV schedule


----------



## YaoiIsGold (Jun 23, 2016)

Loud talking and people being loud for no reason or being too emotional for a moment. Yesterday my friends were arguing about a monopoly issue and they tried to out-voice themselves at 3-4 am in the middle of the night. I went ape **** and threw my tarantula at one of them and they finally calmed down and we fixed the issue. Then after 20 minutes they start again.


----------



## Alkalinity (Mar 10, 2013)

-Articles that start off like '*10 things you should be doing everyday*' and it's a slide show so you have to reload a new page for every thing. Done strategically for more ad revenue.

-People with annoying voices who talk loud on the bus.

-People thinking they have me all figured out based on my physical appearance/outward SA demeanor.

-Being short and *JUST* being able to reach something or missing it by a few cm.

-My mom pointing out how pretty other girls are in public subliminally reminding me how awful I am.

-people insisting I eat their food and taking personal offense if I don't (I'm on Paleo but people still think I'm purposely rude)

-People in general but specifically women.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Pretty much everything, yeah I have short temper, but I calm rapidly.

They say man isn't allowed to show emotion cause he's a man and he should man up, and as a result all those repressed emotion come out as other emotions, that are permitted of men, like anger. There was a study on this witch showed men show the same level of emotion as women, but they are forced to hide it cause they are fuc*ing men, not pussies, right ?


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

When i cant find my quran.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

People who start a sentence with the word "So".

Rude, arrogant or obnoxious people.

People with little or no manners.

People who say "Lol" in real life.

People who substitute the words "Then" and "Than" for one another in the wrong context. Thus making them seem lacking in education.

People who feel it is their right to invade others personal boundaries or spaces.


----------



## wunderfulwurld (Nov 21, 2016)

"You're so quiet!" or anything like that


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

When you have to actually live life!!

when you have school thanksgiving week.


----------



## butterskenny (Nov 3, 2016)

When you're messaging someone and when they finally message back in 40 minutes or so, they always say some random excuse as to why they didn't answer quickly and completely ignore what your last message said. I don't mind if someone gets busy for a little bit, but if you message me that you didn't answer quick it's like "No duh, Captain obvious." 

People that use words like "gay" as an insult or slur. 

Hypocrites.

Disrespectful people.

People who get on my nerves just because they're bored.

People who can't poke fun at themselves or lighten up.

My friend who has to point out to strangers about every single thing that's personal between us.

Indirect people.

"Friends" that only talk to me when they need something. 

Being used.

Loud and obnoxious people who talk big, but are really big cowards and a**holes.

Reality TV. 

People who can't toughen up over the littlest of things. 

People who assume that I'm a jerk/b*tch and they don't even try to get to know me or talk to me.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

- the sound people make while eating (especially if it's the only sound in the room)
- too much repetition in music
- when an anime is finished but the manga continues
- being stuck in small talk with someone I don't want to talk to
- sharpening a pencil that breaks every time


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

One of my Facebook acquaintances has this friend. Every day, for the last two months, he takes at least one or two selfies and tags her, along with 48 of his other friends saying things like "I need my friends now", "I'm glad I have such nice friends", "<3", "Love you all"... all of the selfies look almost the same. Dude. Ok, so times are a little tough some times, but... chill. Talk to these people for real, please. Does selfie spamming really help?
Most selfies in a day was 25. All looking almost exactly the same. I have no reason to be this annoyed at him, I just feel he's being really intense and for some reason that annoys me.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Trooper said:


> *People who start a sentence with the word "So".
> *
> Rude, arrogant or obnoxious people.
> 
> ...


This is one of my current pet hates too - it's so bloody annoying. A while ago it was the stupid way people would say "Seriously?" or "Really?" I'm not sure but it seems to start online and spread to daily life but wherever they get it from it makes them sound like idiots.


----------



## Trooper (Apr 29, 2011)

don said:


> This is one of my current pet hates too - it's so bloody annoying. A while ago it was the stupid way people would say "Seriously?" or "Really?" I'm not sure but it seems to start online and spread to daily life but wherever they get it from it makes them sound like idiots.


It does seem to be a sad fact that most of these idiotic or silly and thus generally annoying habits usually start on-line, and slowly break there way into real life. I guess we can't stop it, but I suppose we can do our best to ignore it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

People standing and loitering right on the edge of a crosswalk, when they have no intention to cross. When cars stopped to yield to them, they don't signal to them they are not crossing, until the drivers realize they are not crossing and that they just wasted 5 seconds and wore the brakes for literally nothing. Then when they drive through, they get cited by police for not yielding to pedestrians since there are people standing on the crosswalk waiting to cross, as the police had no idea they are just sidewalk loiterers.


----------



## Zozulya (Mar 24, 2016)

-car drivers turning without turning blinkers on
-bike users that slow down ahead of me, on sidewalks 
-people (normies) bragging about their normie life
-double faced hypocrites, sanctimonious people
-People who need to be right all the time
-People who stink in public places
-POLITICIANS (too big for that list)
-dog poop on sidewalks
-People who look at me back with a stupid smile in their face
-ragequitters in multiplayer games
-people who can't wait the next bus/train when commuting. No they have to run and force the doors to enter
-Still in commute, baby trolleys on rush hours
-Still in commute, only ghetto people on week ends
-Still in commute, train seats are filthy dirty
-the Kardashians
-people who talk with a chewing gum in their mouth
-loving couples that are flirting/kissing in a way that everyone can see them
-Price of a product to be different when displayed on shelves, and when it is scanned on the counter.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

2Milk said:


> People who say "I could care less" instead of saying "I couldn't care less."


I came up with a defense of this a while back. Saying "I couldn't care less." shows that you care enough about it to acknowledge it, hence you actually _could_ care less. So saying "I could care less" is actually accurate.

:b


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

- People using their cell phone while walking, and blocking my path because they're not even walking in a straight line. I can tell who is using a cell phone just by how well they are blocking me.

- People who say "coding" instead of "programming". Especially when they say "coder" instead of "programmer". This seems to be some newfangled thing, because when I was growing up I always said and saw the word "programming" and never heard the word "coding".

- Physics and mathematics papers and texts that justify steps with some vague intuitive argument instead of an actual rigorous outlining of the logic. This one has caused me epic rage so many ****ing times. I mean I don't need you to be so rigorous that you have to justify why 2+2=4, but you at least need to outline an actual concrete series of logical steps so that I can at least see what the hell you're trying to do. A lot of times these people just assume you can read their mind and that their conclusions are "obvious" without bothering to give you the context that would render it obvious.

- The jerknozzles next door who slam the door every 5 minutes and talk loud enough to wake me up at 4 am.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

People who don't push their shopping cart at the grocery store. Instead they walk to the side of their cart and pull it.

Like this broad in the blue skirt.










Stop blocking the aisle!!!

And couples/families are experts at blocking aisles also. One will push the cart and the other will be to the left/right of them, blocking the aisle.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

Kittens, at like 3am and you are seriously trying to sleep but they are in hunter mode and they literally wag their butt and pounce on your face with their sharp claws so you need to attempt sleeping covered completely in blankets so they don't bully you all night.

Ah yes. Kittens. They are small things. And they annoy me sometimes but I like them anyway 

(This was years ago sadly)


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

When a youtube video buffers. We don't need that in this day and age.


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Atheism said:


> Kittens, at like 3am and you are seriously trying to sleep but they are in hunter mode and they literally wag their butt and pounce on your face with their sharp claws so you need to attempt sleeping covered completely in blankets so they don't bully you all night.
> 
> Ah yes. Kittens. They are small things. And they annoy me sometimes but I like them anyway
> 
> (This was years ago sadly)


I have two cats and they assault me at night. The kitten thinks it's fun to attack my feet when they move under the covers so I have to stay absolutely still, or else.


----------



## Virgo (Jun 27, 2016)

CallmeIshmael said:


> I have two cats and they assault me at night. The kitten thinks it's fun to attack my feet when they move under the covers so I have to stay absolutely still, or else.


Or else is damn right. These kittens........... they have no mercy


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> People who don't push their shopping cart at the grocery store. Instead they walk to the side of their cart and pull it.
> 
> Like this broad in the blue skirt.
> 
> ...


 :lol

I tend to do that. But I usually walk in front of it and pull so I'm not taking up any more space than I would be if I was pushing. I have an excuse though. I usually get the carts that don't want to roll straight. If you push them they always want to go to one side and you're constantly fighting it. I'll usually stop and transfer my stuff to an abandoned one if I see one but usually I don't see one. Or the abandoned one is just as bad. Anyway, if you pull it, it's just way easier to keep it going where you want it to.



> And couples/families are experts at blocking aisles also. One will push the cart and the other will be to the left/right of them, blocking the aisle.


 Yeah. They like to have meetings while standing in a big clump and being oblivious to the obstacle course they're creating too.

And also people who come out of nowhere in places you didn't expect them to be. Like sometimes I'll try to take a shortcut through some obscure section you'd think nobody would be and just when I'm committed to it, they pop right around the corner. They probably had the same idea because they always look just as annoyed as I am. :lol


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

* Power switches that are on when nothing is plugged in. If I see that, I turn them off
* "---------- dies" in news stories when someone dies. You can only die once, and that makes it look like they like dying so they do it all the time
* "7" with a line through it
* Seeing people spit on the ground in public
* People who wear pants that look like they need to be pulled up
* Seeing people running in rain. They could slip and get hurt
* When people fold books in half
* When people scare birds or ducks away on purpose 
* When the power goes out and you have to put the time on the clock again
* When my family ask if I'm okay. It makes me think I'm being weird, so then I'm not okay because I have to try to be normal 
* When I want to take a photo of a bird or a butterfly, but then it flies away before I can
* Some of the things I do, like hitting things once I fold them, looking up every few seconds when I'm reading things in the car/in public and playing with my hands 
* When I get told to get ready to go somewhere fast, and then when I'm ready, they're not.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Taxi drivers. Majority of them act like other cars and pedestrians do not exist.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

When people chew with their mouths open--_especially_ when it's *audible.*










I can't handle it.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

People that leave their shopping carts right in the middle of another parking spot. Sometimes even in the middle of a parking lot traveling area blocking cars. 

Just last month, some black mom just parked her shopping cart after she finished unloading right behind my car as I was about to back out of my parking spot. She didn't even park her cart. She literally slammed the shopping cart into my back bumper and left.


----------



## Robin Reese (Dec 6, 2016)

People who keep yapping and yapping.


----------



## Merkurial (Oct 12, 2016)

- My sleeping patterns
- Everyday cleaning and cooking
- Going to the shop (it's not near my house)


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

People who don't call (I'm not sure if it's true to use that verb here) the closest elevator to them.


----------



## Megashyguy (Dec 6, 2016)

As a quiet person when you finally starting something in a group or in a chat and the whole group goes "He speaks!!" 
Like I can speak but I have nothing to say or I didn't want to be part of the conversation you was having. I'm not jesus I don't perfrom miracles when I speak


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Silent Memory said:


> * "---------- dies" in news stories when someone dies. You can only die once, and that makes it look like they like dying so they do it all the time


 OMG! I thought I was the only one who gets irritated by that! I see it and it's like "So and so dies". I'm wanting to say "Really? How often does he die?"



> * When I get told to get ready to go somewhere fast, and then when I'm ready, they're not.[/color]


 I hate that too.

Worse than that even is when my mom goes somewhere and she calls me and tells me she'll be here really soon and she needs me to carry some stuff in. I get read and watch the window for 30 minutes and she FINALLY shows up!


----------



## CallmeIshmael (Sep 4, 2016)

Blue Dino said:


> People that leave their shopping carts right in the middle of another parking spot. Sometimes even in the middle of a parking lot traveling area blocking cars.
> 
> Just last month, some black mom just parked her shopping cart after she finished unloading right behind my car as I was about to back out of my parking spot. She didn't even park her cart. She literally slammed the shopping cart into my back bumper and left.


This one right here. My family is obsessed with saying "just leave the cart the worker will come pick it up" and I always tell them no, I'll go out of my way and walk to the cart return like any other decent human being would, I'm not a monster.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

People behind me that honk at me for stopping for a few seconds when I am yielding to a pedestrian on a crosswalk. Happen 3 times to me in the last month. Interesting enough, I get different behavior from other drivers base on what car I drive. When I drive my sports car, I rarely get the scumbag behavior from other drivers. They always let me yield or let me pass. When I am driving my Prius, drivers will try to merge into me, honk at me and never for their life let me pass them on a merge. Its all about respect in our society base on superficial cues.



Blue Dino said:


> People that leave their shopping carts right in the middle of another parking spot. Sometimes even in the middle of a parking lot traveling area blocking cars.
> 
> Just last month, some black mom just parked her shopping cart after she finished unloading right behind my car as I was about to back out of my parking spot. She didn't even park her cart. She literally slammed the shopping cart into my back bumper and left.


This literally happened to me over the weekend. A black lady left her shopping cart right on the edge of my car. I stared at her before I motioned to her that she should move it as I was about to back out. She stared at me and then mumbled - dun cha loak at me, I dun werk 4 u.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

komorikun said:


> People who don't push their shopping cart at the grocery store. Instead they walk to the side of their cart and pull it.
> 
> Like this broad in the blue skirt.
> 
> ...


I wonder why anyone would pull a shopping trolley like that, instead of pushing it, it's stupid and inconsiderate! I think even large British supermarkets tend to have relatively narrow spaces and many people take a basket not a trolley, so it might be less prevalent. Don't think I've ever seen anyone doing it, or much aisle-blocking in general really. But it can be annoying when people block part of a supermarket shelf that you want to access by standing in front of it too long. And it's surprising perhaps that the slang term broad, unlike so many American words, AFAIK hasn't caught on here. The broads would likely refer to a famous area of lakes in Norfolk. We would (usually) just say lady/woman/girl. Though I guess in northern England or Scotland, they might say lass/lassie, for a girl.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

-People who chew with their mouth open and slurping. I was at the library studying the other day and there was a guy sitting at a cubicle near me,and not only did his food stink,but he kept slurping and eating really loudly. Though I was going crazy.
-When it snows,then it rains and then the temperature drops again. Icy hell awaits.
-People talking in the aisles at the store annoys me too. They tend to not notice that you want to get something and if my anxiety is really high I can't ask them to move.
-Staring. I hate it. I'm a woman above average height and sometimes I feel like a ****ing freakshow. Yes,I know I'm tall and omg how exciting it is.
-I'm also annoyed at myself. I'm always late. I procrastinate getting dressed and take a shower,and it's not until I absolutely have to that I manage to do it. I'm also annoyed about how easy it is to annoy me lol.
-People who expect you to be available 24/7. Just because I have my phone with me or I'm online doesn't mean that I want to talk all the time.
-Slow computers.
-People who don't know what google is. Seems like some people don't even try. Like at uni people keep asking silly questions like "when does the library open?"

Edit: When you're at the airpost waiting for your baggage and people stand really close to the carousel so you almost can't get your bag when it turns up. Your whole family doesn't need to stand right infront of the carousel.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*useless eater*

keeps eating
by any means


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

CharlotteLydea said:


> I wonder why anyone would pull a shopping trolley like that, instead of pushing it, it's stupid and inconsiderate! I think even large British supermarkets tend to have relatively narrow spaces and many people take a basket not a trolley, so it might be less prevalent. Don't think I've ever seen anyone doing it, or much aisle-blocking in general really. But it can be annoying when people block part of a supermarket shelf that you want to access by standing in front of it too long. And it's surprising perhaps that the slang term broad, unlike so many American words, AFAIK hasn't caught on here. The broads would likely refer to a famous area of lakes in Norfolk. We would (usually) just say lady/woman/girl. Though I guess in northern England or Scotland, they might say lass/lassie, for a girl.


Broad is sort of old fashioned by now. I don't think young people use it so much. My dad would use it a fair amount. It's slightly pejorative.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

News videos that start playing automatically when you just want to read the article.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Ai said:


> When people chew with their mouths open--_especially_ when it's *audible.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It's worse when people eat soup or something and they slurp.


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

komorikun said:


> Broad is sort of old fashioned by now. I don't think young people use it so much. My dad would use it a fair amount. It's slightly pejorative.


I cringe when someone says -"Gal".:mum


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Thought of another one, people that demand that you answer their texts or vms right away, I mean, within seconds. I worked with a woman once that got so tired of her bf complaining about this. This was kind of mean and a little childish of her. But she got so fed up with him one night she noticed he overslept, didn't wake up to his alarm, then went to work and turned her phone to silent. 

He started leaving her messages and texts and with every one he got more and more pissed off and after a couple of hours, with the last one he left he was screaming, just in a blind rage, "Goddammit answer your phone you'd better call me back within 30 seconds you. %÷=#$$/@!

She played the vms for me and a few other people and we were just dying laughing. 

~sent from my GalaxyS4


----------



## PorcupineTree (Dec 27, 2015)

Wind--I wear a lot of skirts and I have long hair, so when the wind whips those things around it really irritates me.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

* Kwama Foragers
* Scrib
* Mudcrabs
* Slaughterfish
* Cliff Racers (not small, but very annoying)


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

truant said:


> * Kwama Foragers
> * Scrib
> * *Mudcrabs*
> * Slaughterfish
> * Cliff Racers (not small, but very annoying)


Those pesky crabs:


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Internet memes. People put more effort into posting a meme than they do into thinking about what to say. The one response fits a million things idea is creepy. It's like you keep running into exactly the same person everywhere you go and every thing you say gets exactly the same response.


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

- When people are pushing eachother in the hallways. I have to deal with this every day now, especially across these particular halls I cross to get to class. And oftentimes, it's really violent too. I freak out I'm just going to be pushed over or be slammed against a locker or something one day. ffs These kids are like freaking wild animals in the hallway, always pulling eachother or walking like crazy *******s.

- Also when people walk at a snail's pace in the halls and often don't even look like they know what direction they're supposed to be going. I have a class to get to, damn it!


----------



## slickyabra (Feb 14, 2016)

-Diamond prices. Don't get me wrong, they're nice stones, but incredibly overpriced.
-Styrofoam
-People thinking "crucial" is a synonym to "cruel." More like "cringe" because Jesus ****ing Christ, pick up a dictionary.
-Harambe memes
-Going Torbjörn on Attack
-People eating with their mouth open
-People leaving my door open
-People taking their time going to class and blocking the hallway
-People


----------



## Were (Oct 16, 2006)

slickyabra said:


> -Harambe memes


I like them, Harambe is a hero and he shouldn't be forgotten.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

people using the word cuck for everything now. At first it was very mildly irritating and now I'm like hold my cake.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Also, people who get really selfish this time of year, and just go way, way beyond being materialistic. Probably the same people that tackle other shoppers to the ground over Black Friday sales here in the US. Ffs man. People that think the holidays are all about who gets more, who spends more. I go a little crazy on my kids, and so do my parents and so do their mom's parents, but hey they're kids and that's what Christmas is kind of about for kids. But when adults get like that...uhmmm....I start thinking, you need to grow up a little bit. Santa Claus isn't real, but especially if you have kids, guess who Santa Claus is now? It's you, you dumb***. It's about giving, not getting. I really cannot stand it when the materialism gets so out of control and so over the top.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

- Les cons


----------



## littleghost (Oct 29, 2016)

Something about this site. Every time I go to click on something my screen shifts and half the time I click on the wrong thing. Sometimes I wait a minute, because I know the screen is about to shift, and then finally give up and click... right when it shifts! I think it has to do with the ads at the top of the page. The page is always jumping up and down.


----------



## Neonstars09 (Jun 22, 2015)

Children... they are small


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

-snoring, if you're snoring next to me i'm considering suffocating you with a pillow. or people who breathe really loud. i know it's a dumb thing to complain about but i can't stand it.
-loud eaters
-when there's obviously no more room on the bus yet people keep trying to squeeze in
-when someone offers you something and you say no but they keep offering and you keep saying no and it goes on for 10min


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

littleghost said:


> Something about this site. Every time I go to click on something my screen shifts and half the time I click on the wrong thing. Sometimes I wait a minute, because I know the screen is about to shift, and then finally give up and click... right when it shifts! I think it has to do with the ads at the top of the page. The page is always jumping up and down.


Oh my goodness... I *hate* that! So infuriating (especially during those periods when the site is loading at a snail's pace as it is...) I actually think you might be right about the advertisements. After finally having had enough with all the Flash-related lag, I downloaded an adblocker and I've had no problems since--no freezing, no lag, and no obnoxious page shifts.


----------



## Riff Raff (Nov 25, 2016)

Some things that anoy me in life:

Control freak people who want to tell everybody what to do.

People who get offended too easily > like you have a different opinion on matters and they get offended. 

Unfair pay scales... Like people who work hard at a positive job that helps a lot of people...like say a social worker >>they make crap for pay.. but some ******* selfish guy makes millions of dollars a year because he can play basketball well. 

Things that are overpriced. Like you go to a concert a a beer is 11 dollars. You go to baseball game and its 12 bucks for a crappy hot dog. You need some medication for some medical issue and the pills cost 700 dollars a month to be on. I mean come on these things do not have to be priced so high!!! 

Societies with too many rules. I mean YES we do need laws and rules in life to maintain order..... but sometimes it goes too far. I lived in a condo complex one time and there were these loser condo commando's that all the do is find new rules to enforce on people. Like I went by the pool one day and this lady tells me I cant drink a soda by the pool area and that the color of my towel needs to match the color of the lounge chairs. I told her to frick off and get a life. 

Another thing that annoys me are Wealthy people who have everything in life.. but all they do is complain. I know a lady like this and I would love to punch her in the face. She has a wealthy husband who buys her everything. Mansions, cars, get away condos on the beach, they travel all around the world, they have all the finest stuff you can think off.. and this lady has never worked a day in her life. And all she does is complain. Mean while people like me I have Nothing in life and i have had to work shaty jobs my whole life and suffer with disability issues and I never complain and I am very thankful for the little I have. Wealthy people who have it all but do nothing but complain... I fricking would like to smack these people.

Another thing that annoys me is people who come to my country then talk trash about my country and want to burn our flag. If you don't like it here then stay the Fruck out!! 

Another thing that annoys me in life are people who have kids.. and then abuse them and neglect them. I really get pissed off at this. 

Creatures that I cant stand. Cock Roaches, Rats, snakes, frogs and basically all other insects, and dont even get me stared on worms and slugs. 

Other things that annoy me > speed bumps, people who treat their pets better then human beings, people who pop out a bunch of kids and go on welfare, Richard Simmons... that guy really needs a beating LOL, Bob Saget.. I mean this guy is not talented and not funny and is just down right irritating how did he ever get on TV??

It also anoy's me when you go into a store and there are like 60 people waiting to pay for stuff they want to buy and there are only 2 register clerks. 

It also anoys me when people who have no talent become famous.. people like Kardashians, Liza Manelli, Paris Hilton, and the people on Jersey Shore. WTF... these kinds of people should not be famous. 

It also annoys me that people actually follow religions that teach really stupid things and encourage them to do really bad things in life.. 

It also anoys me in life that we are almost in the year 2017 and we still are driving cars powered by gasoline and oil. I mean By now there should be some other alternative. 

It also anoys me when people litter in public places.. like just throw their garbage on the ground.


----------



## Nyla (Oct 9, 2016)

The default iPhone ringtone. So many people have it as their ringtone, even people that don't have iPhones and I hate it so much because it's such an annoying sound but it's everywhere!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

slow walkers, im in a hurry and late for everything so lets speed it up.


----------



## Aultri (Aug 5, 2017)

- Driving in the snow
- When anyone bothers me before work, doesn't matter how friendly they are
- When someone breathes through their mouth


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

* When people open boxes and other packets upside down or from the side, especially when when it says "Lift Here" or "Tear Here" somewhere. When someone asks me to get them a bag of chips, I open it for them so it's opened properly.

*  because I know it's harder to type than .

* when every letter in a sentence is lowercase, but One letter isn't.


----------



## Vivian Darkbloom (Aug 26, 2017)

My ex-boyfriend. :lol


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

When I have this particular spot somewhere on my body that itches for no reason and won't stop for hours. I especially hate those itches I can't scratch. Like it's there but you can't find it to scratch it. WTF is that anyway?


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

the smell of bacon puke)

+ the smell of other meat cooked in a pan or grilled


----------



## Asdfghy0455 (Sep 12, 2017)

When people's pants are so long they go under their shoes while they walk. Ew


----------



## Asdfghy0455 (Sep 12, 2017)

thatsher said:


> people giving me advise....


 well my advise to overcome that would be


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Websites that try to force you to watch their videos when you just want to read the articles.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

pretzels that aren't very salty. I need something salty after running.
people who talk too loud. I am trying to think over here.
remotes that work only part of the time because the batteries need changed
women who are flirty when you see them, but standoffish the next time you talk with them
the need for a new white shirt to attract everything to it... the gravitational pull must be unreal


----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)

Ppl who necropost certain threads


----------



## Mur (Jan 20, 2011)

The sound of crunching snow, and people who chew loudly or with their mouths open.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

The sound of other people clipping their nails. Other people sneezing, particularly those who make loud sneezes or do double/triple sneezes. It just disgusts me.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Getting flats on my bike.

Wireless mouse battery dying in the middle of a game.

My phone warning me about the dangers of listening to loud music when I up the volume to a certain point.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

That small amount of mental flexibility that most people just can't find to try and see someone else's point of view. It's maddening.


----------



## Cascades (Jan 16, 2013)

Customers at work when they've finished eating their fruit around the store - leave their half eaten **** on the shelf! How lazy and disgusting can you be!

Or people who sit on their brake with no cars in front of them. Why?!


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

People who make the same thread in multiple subforms on SAS to get attention. I always report those. So annoying.

And those that bump a whole bunch of their own threads at once. I can see bumping a thread of yours here and there occasionally but bumping a whole bunch is spamming.

*PAY ATTENTION TO ME!! MEEE!! MEEE!!!*


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

komorikun said:


> People who make the same thread in multiple subforms on SAS to get attention. I always report those. So annoying.


 At least those ones get deleted fairly promptly. The ones I really hate are the ones who make the same thread repeatedly over the course of months or years because it's their little pet agenda and it's not good enough to just bump their old thread.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Unread deleted on dating websites. Ouch!


----------



## Taaylah (Apr 5, 2012)

When I go to the movies with people who speak throughout it. Happened to me the other day actually. They'd repeat lines they thought were funny like, "Ha! He said ____" Like yeah we get it, we all have ears. Or during scenes they'd say out loud' "No!", Ha! He's funny", "Good girl". It was starting to make my eye twitch lol.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

WillYouStopDave said:


> At least those ones get deleted fairly promptly. The ones I really hate are the ones who make the same thread repeatedly over the course of months or years because it's their little pet agenda and it's not good enough to just bump their old thread.


This is true.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

People ridiculing others' intelligence without realizing that basic language skills are part of intelligence, too.

So often I am tempted to let the Grammar Nazi in myself loose. Don't get me wrong, I try not to be a douche; I don't sic her on people unless they deserve it.

Some people _really_ deserve it.

...



WillYouStopDave said:


> The ones I really hate are the ones who make the same thread repeatedly over the course of months or years because it's their little pet agenda and it's not good enough to just bump their old thread.


I actually saw somebody suggesting that they might do this sometime soon, post what's basically the same thing as their old (*and still active*) thread...I intend on asking that the two threads be merged if they do.


----------



## discoveryother (Sep 18, 2016)

my headphones always break... i probably stepped on them again. but its not my fault.


----------



## Gorgoroth9 (Jul 4, 2016)

Lack of compassion due to impatience. Basic courtesy is the simplest thing, and life is hard enough as it is. I feel contemptuous of people who hurt others, generally.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

Websites that try to force you to watch their videos. 9 times out of 10, I just want to read the article.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

self righteous 'positive' people


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

uneven pavements or road surfaces. I feel like I nearly twist my ankle every time I go into town, and riding a bike trying to avoid the potholes is annoying, its just one more danger I need to be aware of to prevent myself from dying, if the psychopathic drivers and badly organised cycle routes weren't already trying to kill me that is.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

A capella singing makes me irrationally annoyed when I listen to it.

People who stop and talk to someone in narrow aisles in stores. They don't notice other people, and when social anxiety kicks in I'll just wait for them to finish or go to another store.

People who complain a lot at work. "This is so boooring" or complain about some colleague. Not like anything will get better by doing it, and I want to tell them to **** off. Not my fault that you hate your job or that you think that some colleague is an *******.

The question "why are you so quiet?" or "you need to talk more". Yes, of course when you say that I'm going to be all outgoing and become a social butterfly. Everyone has told me before to be more quiet, so thanks for enlightening me.

Also same with the question "why are you so tall?" or "you are taller than me". Always short men who tell me this. I also love it when they stop and glare at me like I'm the biggest attraction at the freak show.

People who say "I thought that all women/men [insert some stupid generalization]" and live their life treating people like everyone is a walking cliché.

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

People that invade my personal space, especially when I make an effort to show that I'm not comfortable.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I absolutely hate when I’ve been in a room with someone and they say nothing and then after I’ve started walking away they call after me to start a conversation. It’s like I was stood right in front of you & nothing but now I’ve moved and that’s your cue to chat or ask a question


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

This one older lady (early 60s) at my job wears headphones while working. Every time someone goes to talk to her, she says "What!!? I can't hear you!!" 

But what is even funnier is sometimes she will ask someone a question while wearing the headphone and then when they respond, she says "What? I can't hear you!!" :lol

Why would you ask someone a question while wearing headphones and then get irritated when you can't hear the response? hahahahaha


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

People staring at me. 

People who tailgate or drive 15 to 20 mph under the speed limit.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Idiots who speak confidently, arrogantly and condescendingly about something they know nothing about. They just succeed in making themselves look stupid.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Most of the things that annoy me are small things. Small things are generally the most annoying things because you never think of them as annoying until they happen and annoy you more than you thought they would. And small things that annoy you are usually things that happen a lot because no one has bothered with making them not happen because they're deemed to be too small to be of any significance.


----------



## noonecares (Oct 12, 2017)

Sounds of people eating, girls that takes a long time to reply and people laughing in groups


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

People who have a girlfriend but still feel the need to cheat casually and without remorse. You idiots already have something that people like me couldn't even dream of having, yet it's still not enough. Go **** yourselves. Not a small thing, but whatever, I needed to say it.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

People who smugly accuse others of being snowflakes, and then turn into the biggest snowflakes of all the second anyone criticises them and their world view.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Very loud music in restaurants. I thought you went to a restaurant to talk to people, but recently when I was on a holiday almost all the restaurants had loud music. One place I couldn't even hear what the waiter said. Who the hell thought that this was a good idea? Going out of the restaurants with a headache because people were talking so loud on top of the music.

Being tall and planes with little room to sit is a nightmare. Usually I to get seats with extra room, but this time we didn't and people in front of us were putting the back of their seats down too. Had to sit like that for 7+ hours. 

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Toilets that flush automatically and are too sensitive to movement. It has happened several times that I've still been on the toilet and then it flushes. 

Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

SusanStorm said:


> Very loud music in restaurants. I thought you went to a restaurant to talk to people, but recently when I was on a holiday almost all the restaurants had loud music. One place I couldn't even hear what the waiter said. Who the hell thought that this was a good idea? Going out of the restaurants with a headache because people were talking so loud on top of the music.


I agree with this...although if I were to be with a large group of people, I don't think it would be so bad as I can more easily get away with not saying anything.

What's worse though is a restaurant with NO music...especially if you are on like a first date with somebody. Yikes. Last date I went on (looong time ago), there were like 8 other people in the place and it was dead silent. Meanwhile I'm there on a first date, already nervous of sounding like a moron in front of one person.

P.S. Hello there.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Some clothing stores have super loud music too. But yeah, at restaurants it's worse because you can't hear the person you are with. And when there is loud music, people just start talking really loudly, especially large groups. It's awful. 

Most bars are really loud too. Which isn't bad if you are only talking to one person at a time since you can talk close to their ear but if it's group conversation....impossible. Karaoke place in the US are the absolute worst. Sooooo loud!!


----------



## quietRiot10 (Jan 25, 2016)

People who sniff their snot up their nose hard on public transport and it makes that gross slurpy noise.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Evo1114 said:


> I agree with this...although if I were to be with a large group of people, I don't think it would be so bad as I can more easily get away with not saying anything.
> 
> What's worse though is a restaurant with NO music...especially if you are on like a first date with somebody. Yikes. Last date I went on (looong time ago), there were like 8 other people in the place and it was dead silent. Meanwhile I'm there on a first date, already nervous of sounding like a moron in front of one person.
> 
> P.S. Hello there.


Yeah, that is true.

That sounds awful. Ugh, I'm imagining how bad that must have felt.



komorikun said:


> Some clothing stores have super loud music too. But yeah, at restaurants it's worse because you can't hear the person you are with. And when there is loud music, people just start talking really loudly, especially large groups. It's awful.
> 
> Most bars are really loud too. Which isn't bad if you are only talking to one person at a time since you can talk close to their ear but if it's group conversation....impossible. Karaoke place in the US are the absolute worst. Sooooo loud!!


Yeah, I don't get why they have to turn it up that loud. It's ok to have some music, but in restaurants it should be more in the background.

I like the bars that are more calm and you can sit around and talk, but seems like people like loud music. I don't get it.


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

People who feel the need to complement my dog as we're walking by. I mean, who cares that you like the way my dog looks? Get a life, for crap's sake.


----------



## Ethanspiderboy (Oct 29, 2017)

Maslow said:


> People who feel the need to complement my dog as we're walking by. I mean, who cares that you like the way my dog looks? Get a life, for crap's sake.


This right here. I have an newfoundland puppy and I can't take him for a walk without being stopped every 5 minutes by people saying the same generic crap like "Wow, he's a big boy" or "Who's taking who for a walk?" etc. Like it's nice when people take a genuine interest in him but if you're just gonna tell me he's big, sod off, I know he's big. He almost weighs as much as I do ffs :laugh:


----------



## Maslow (Dec 24, 2003)

One thing that is actually a big thing is having to deal with people who argue with their emotions instead of facts and logic. Those people are EXTREMELY annoying. The world would be so much better if we didn't have to deal with them. :yes


----------



## forever in flux (Nov 26, 2016)

People who post barely relevant videos or totally irrelevant videos about weird sh!t in threads


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I get unbelievably annoyed when I see a man chewing gum (Especially when he stops chewing and holds it between his back teeth in such a way so you can see the gum inside his mouth like it's something you really need to see). I don't know what it is but it gives me a deep shiver of revulsion in my bones that makes me wanna slap him with the tail of a frozen fish.


----------



## Shy extrovert (Dec 6, 2017)

When people do things just for their "aesthetic" instead of geniune interest or appreciation


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

The idiots next door who keep making annoying hooting noises. My last neighbours were loud and obnoxious and threw parties all the time, and now my new neighbours keep playing video games and making hooting noises every 5 minutes. Go **** yourselves, losers.


----------



## the end of silence (Oct 21, 2017)

Being in an empty room/train/restaurant and someone sits RIGHT beside you or behind you!


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Noisy people, or it really is just one person it seems, in the building I'm living in.

Lately I've woken up to drilling and hammering, and I think it's one of the people who live here. I find it strange because this is student housing and we're not allowed to fix stuff or redecorate anything here. I wonder what they are building lol. At least I'm not a light sleeper, but some days I've woken up at 6 am and they seem to have been at it before I've woken up. 
And then they leave some time later and nothing before the next morning. Weird. 

I'm too shy to ask about it, so I guess it will be a mystery lol. 



Sent fra min HTC One M9 via Tapatalk


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Drivers cutting me off
Drivers not using their turn signals
People using the word "literally" in every sentence and not even using it correctly



the end of silence said:


> Being in an empty room/train/restaurant and someone sits RIGHT beside you or behind you!


Me too. I always wondered what that was all about. We must have a gravitational pull.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

People who think the term "birth control"= the birth control pill. I keep seeing this over and over on this forum and elsewhere.


----------



## Sithis29 (Feb 3, 2018)

When people try to hold a conversation with you even though you very visibly have headphones on.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

This has probably been mentioned already, but... bad/nonexistent punctuation is practically a grade A distributor of agony to my eyes and I'm not ashamed to admit I've skimped over posts I would have otherwise taken the time to read due to this exact reason...


----------



## love is like a dream (Jan 7, 2011)

Lohikaarme said:


> This has probably been mentioned already, but... bad/nonexistent punctuation is practically a grade A distributor of agony to my eyes and I'm not ashamed to admit I've skimped over posts I would have otherwise taken the time to read due to this exact reason...


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

People that tailgates you at night with their high beams on.


----------



## PlaygroundNostalgia (Feb 20, 2018)

-watching scary stuff that makes it hard for me to sleep
-feeling insecure 
-feeling scared to share my different opinion
-people who patronize me
-when people tell my how to feel
-when i have a runny nose and there is no tissue...but im in public so i can't wipe it with my sleeves because that's gross
-when men say stuff behind the backs of women in order to look cool in front of other men
-when the teacher assigns group work and you're stuck with people who talk too little or talk too much
-when someone looks at me for too long
-when people humble brag
-people who pretend to like me
-when you go to school full of hot chicks and you feel like a potato
-feeling under dressed or over dressed
-feeling like you have to be a certain way or act a certain way because of your race/gender

I'm done...even though there's a lot more


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

calories


----------



## Red October (Aug 1, 2016)

Working in a poorly ventilated office during hot weather


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

* When you try to think of a word, but you can't remember it, so you keep making up new words in your head that start with the same letter, wondering if it's anything like the word you forgot.

* When you put paper towel on the bench, and the air conditioner keeps making it fly off and land on the floor.

* When you're trying to read something, and the website keeps reloading itself, then says "This website is not loading properly."


----------



## WittyOne (Feb 24, 2018)

When people say "I could care less". NOOOOO.... you COULDN'T care less. This bothers me more than it should.


----------

